
Open Source Zigbee Stack - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/open-source-zigbee-stack
======
ionela
The WLAN and Bluetooth have dominated the consumer wireless market. Zigbee is
getting hotter in the mesh network application as well. More and more chip
vendors have released their new products for Zigbee.

